# Projekt: Langstrecken überland Argon Road



## [ApeX] (30. März 2011)

Hi,

ich habe aus der Nicolai Stocklist ein Argon Road mit Scheibenbremsaufname erstanden.

Ich will mir daraus, als alternative zu meinem doch sehr groben Helius FR , ein eher diffiziles und schnelles Langstrecken Überland Rad bauen.

Fakt ist bisher folgendes:


Rahmen: Argon Road
Antrieb: Carbon Gates mit Truvativ Stylo Kurbel
Schaltung: Shimano Alfine 11 Fach
Laufräder: 28"
Steuersatz: Rest Racing 118-LP-S

Das ganze soll so ne Mischung aus Rennrad und Trekking Rad werden.

Meine Frage nun.... Welche Gabel kommt da in Frage? Was ist geeignet für 28" und hat Scheibenbremsaufnahme und ist auch noch technisch Top.

Ob starr oder gefedert habe ich noch nicht entschieden.... ich weiss auch noch gar nicht ob ich da eine große Auswahl habe!?

Auch wenn das kein typisches Nicolai MTB Projekt ist hoffe ich hier auf ein paar hilfreiche Impulse!


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. März 2011)

Hatte ich auch im Auge. 

Ich würde folgende Gabel nehmen:
http://www.crossladen.de/shop/article_164/Nox-Alucrossgabel-Disc.html?shop_param=cid=26&aid=164&

Willst du einen Rennradlenker verbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [ApeX] (30. März 2011)

...ah okay... das wäre schon mal was....  Danke für den Tipp.

Mit dem Rennradlenker bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.... da bin ich noch am überlegen.... vieleicht probier ich es mal!


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. März 2011)

Kommt auch auf die Länge vom Oberrohr an, ob ein RR sinn macht.

Würde das Rad ehr mit schmalen Lenker und leichten Crossreifen aufbauen.

War der Reset schon im Rahmen? 

Ich hatte mich nur gegen den Rahmen entschieden, weil ich schon 2 RR habe. 

Wird bestimmt etwas anderes mal...


----------



## Xiper (30. März 2011)

ja auf jeden fall ne schön gerade gabel. passt gut zum argon road 3T zum bleistift:


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. März 2011)

Die hat aber keine Disc-Aufnahme!
Sonst Top!!!


----------



## [ApeX] (31. März 2011)

...wirklich Top.... aber wie schon erwähnt ohne  Disc aufnahme!


----------



## el saltamontes (31. März 2011)

[ApeX];8162785 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Antrieb: Carbon Gates mit Truvativ Stylo Kurbel
> 
> ...



Klingt interessant, sowas wollt ich auch schon immer mal haben. Ist der Rahmen denn Gates kompatibel?


----------



## [ApeX] (31. März 2011)

..ja ist er.... der eigentliche Kunde wollte sich ein Scheibenbremsen Fixi mit Carbon Gates bauen. So die Aussage von Nicolai.... und dann wurde er Zahlungsunfähig!...

Freue mich schon total auf den Rahmen und das fertige Rad!

Sobald der Rahmen bei mir ist gibt es natürlich auch Bilder!


----------



## stuk (31. März 2011)

das wird interessant.
abo.


----------



## guru39 (31. März 2011)

[ApeX];8164183 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheibenbremsen Fixi mit Carbon Gates bauen.



Als 29"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (2. April 2011)

Ich würde auch eine Gabel aus dem Crossbereich nehmen, wie beispielsweise die oben verlinkte.
Rennradgabeln mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme sind ansonsten selten. Federgabeln passen nicht in den Rahmen, die haben zu viel Einbauhöhe. 

Dann würde ich die dicksten Slicks reinbauen die reinpassen. Wenn du eher in der Stadt fahren willst würde ich nen geraden Lenker nehmen, überland einen Rennlenker. Der Rennlenker bietet mehr Positionen zum greifen und macht somit auf längeren Strecken Sinn, mit dem geraden hat man ein bisschen mehr Kontrolle und die "direkteste" Bremsgriffposition. Du könntest auch über gerade mit Hörnchen nachdenken, auch wenn das optisch fragwürdig ist vereint es doch die Vorteile der anderen beiden Lenker (die Unterlenkerposition des Rennlenkers wirst du als Helius-FR-Pilot ehh kaum brauchen, ich kenn das).

Du weisst schon dass du das perfekte Alltagsrad für weniger diebstahlrelevante Regionen baust? Ich würde noch über Schutzbleche, Nabendynamo und Licht sowie ein ordentliches Schloss nachdenken.


----------



## [ApeX] (2. April 2011)

Welche Gabelhersteller gibt es denn noch die Cyclecross-Gabeln herstellen? Kenn mich auf diesen Markt überhaupt nicht aus!

Die Vorderraht Nabe wird eine Hope Pro II Evo werden und als Laufräder wohl die Mavic A-317 Disc.

@chickenway-user

Ich will das Rad wirklich für längere Überlandfahrten Nutzen bei denen ich viele kilometer mache... für die Arbeit werde ich es wohl wenig nutzen. Da habe ich meinen reinen SingleSpeeder (sind nur 4 Stadt km bis zur Arbeit). 

Was die Diebstahlsache angeht bin ich mir dessen schon bewusst. Aber ich liebe halt das spzielle.... wie wohl die meisten Nicolaifahrer.


----------



## Elfriede (3. April 2011)

Hey,

schau doch mal bei Kocmo. Da gibts Titangabeln für RR bzw. Cyclo mit Discaufnahme. Nicht billig aber für die Ewigkeit.

Gruß Björn


----------



## [ApeX] (24. April 2011)

...so... der Rahmen müsste endlich incl. der 11 Fach Alfine Nabe nächste Woche kommen....

Als Gabel wurde mir mitlerweile diese hier empfohlen: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26571_Carbon-Cyclocross-Disc-Gabel-.html


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. April 2011)

Ich würde eine gerade Gabel zum Rahmen nehmen.

Bin schon gespannt auf das Rad.


----------



## [ApeX] (25. April 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ich würde eine gerade Gabel zum Rahmen nehmen.
> 
> Bin schon gespannt auf das Rad.



Mit gerader Gabel meinst du sicherlich dir 40mm Vorlauf?
Macht sich das so bemerkbar.... und wenn ja dann Wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (25. April 2011)

Mit gerade meine ich eine mit geraden Gabelscheiden. 
Könnte bessere aussehen... Ist aber Geschmacksache.


----------



## [ApeX] (1. Juli 2011)

Der Rahmen ist endlich da..... 

Es gab wohl massive Lieferschwirigkeiten bzgl. der Alfine Nabe. Ich denke
die nächsten 2-3 Wochen werde ich es komplett haben.






Ich war bzgl. der Nabe auch erst mal geschockt. Ich habe den Lochkreis für die Scheibenbremse vermisst. Bis ich mal drauf gekommen bin das Shimano ja dieses Centerlock gedöns macht.

Da brauch ich jetzt noch einen Adapter für meine Avid Scheiben.


----------



## kroiterfee (1. Juli 2011)

mit ner matten gabel wäre es noch cooler...


----------



## Wilhelm (1. Juli 2011)

Zufolge des NICOLAI-TechSheets fÃ¼r das "Argon Road" betrÃ¤gt die max. EinbauhÃ¶he der Gabel 365 mm. Die EinbauhÃ¶he der "Vortrieb" Carbon Cyclocross Disc Gabel von BIKE-COMPONENTS ist mit 390 mm angegeben, d.h. diese baut damit zu hoch, was aber auch auf alle mÃ¶glichen anderen CX-Gabeln zutrifft.

Wie bereits MarcoFibr empfohlen hat, wÃ¼rde ich aus Ã¤sthetischen GrÃ¼nden in Verbindung mit dem NICOLAI "Argon Road" auf alle FÃ¤lle eine Gabel mit geraden Scheiden bevorzugen, auch wenn die o.g. Gabel ganz preiswert ist. Wenn sie in der OberflÃ¤chenstruktur - wie koiterfee meint (matt) - gut zu dem bronzefarben matt-eloxierten Rahmen passen und technisch top sein soll (wenn schon, denn schon), wÃ¼rden ich die ganz neue "LUTEUS" CX-Gabel (Gewicht 470 g, EinbauhÃ¶he 395 mm, Gabelvorbiegung 47 mm, konifizierter Schaft 1-1/2" ... 1-1/8 ", fÃ¼r Scheiben bis 160 mm) von 3T nehmen. MÃ¼Ãtest Â´mal nach der Version mit nicht konifiziertem Schaft (1-1/8") schauen und ab wann sie lieferbar ist, da sie erst im Laufe diesen Jahres erscheinen soll. Hier z.B. ist sie mit â¬ 450,00 bereits gelistet. BIKE-COMPONENTS fÃ¼hrt Ã¼brigens auch 3T, nur ist die "LUTEUS" dort noch nicht im Bestand aufgefÃ¼hrt, vielleicht Â´mal kabeln. Infos zu der 3T-Gabel gibt z.B. hier: 1,2,3,4. Seit Ãnderung der UCI-Regeln fÃ¼r Bremsen im CX 2010 gibt es ja zunehmend mehr Hersteller von ansprechenden CX-Disc-Gabeln.


----------



## [ApeX] (1. Juli 2011)

In der Tat ist das Argon Road mit 365mm angegeben. Aber wie du bereits festgestellt hast gibt es keine Rennrad/Cyclegroßgabeln mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme in dieser Höhe. 
Mein Argonroad wurde ja extra mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme gebaut und die Gabel von Vortrieb war die Empfehlung von Nicolai. Sicherlich ist das nicht *DIE* Gabel schlecht hin, aber um das Gesamtpaket erst mal zu testen absolut ausreichend. 

Dieses Modell von 3T kannte ich noch gar nicht. Danke für den Tipp.  Das ist sicher was für die nächste *Ausbaustufe*.


----------



## schlammdiva (7. Juli 2011)

[ApeX];8163128 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ah okay... das wäre schon mal was....  Danke für den Tipp.
> 
> Mit dem Rennradlenker bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.... da bin ich noch am überlegen.... vieleicht probier ich es mal!



Mal ne bescheidene Frage: Rennradlenker mit Scheibenbremse und Nabenschaltung, wie geht das denn mit den Hebeln?


----------



## [ApeX] (7. Juli 2011)

schlammdiva schrieb:


> Mal ne bescheidene Frage: Rennradlenker mit Scheibenbremse und Nabenschaltung, wie geht das denn mit den Hebeln?



Mmhhh gute Frage... ich hab mich ja dagegen entschieden. Aber gehen tut es anscheinend.

Siehe:


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Juli 2011)

Lösung:
Avid BB7
Adapter für Rohloffgriff am Vorbau (Norwid)

Fertig!


----------



## Rad-Sport-Tech. (21. Juli 2011)

sende mal parr bilder wenn du fertig bist mit dem rad


----------



## [ApeX] (31. Juli 2011)

so... neuer Stand der Dinge. Langsam nimmt "es" Gestalt an. Leider haben sich mir noch zwei Probleme in den Weg gestellt. 

1.
Um eine Scheibe incl. Adapter auf der Alfine Nabe zu montieren fehlt ein Spacer der leider nicht mitgeliefert wurde. Der wurde bestellt und kommt hoffentlich anfang nächster Woche.

2.
Die Schraubenköpfe des IS Adapters der Avid X0 Bremse sind zu hoch. Dieser wird ja am verstellbaren Ausfallende montiert und passt nicht am Rahmen vorbei. Ich schätze mal es handelt sich dabei um 2-4 Zehntel mm. Hab leider kein passendes Werkzeug die Köpfe etwas abzuschleifen.

Optisch gefällt es mir sehr gut. Die 3T Gabel wäre noch cooler und auf die werde ich bei Verfügbarkeit auch umschwenken. Der Alfine Shifter ist vom Design eine absolute Zumutung. So ein fettes globiges Teil. Gibt´s da irgendwelche Alternativen? 







Sobald die erste Testfahrten gelaufen sind folgen noch Feinarbeiten wie z.B. anpassen der Bremsleitungslänge.

Für die Gewichtfreaks. Die 10kg Marke ist nicht geknackt. Wird so grobe 10,5 - 11kg auf die Waage bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-Sport-Tech. (31. Juli 2011)

hallo sieht echt super aus dein bike baue mir grade fast so eins wie du auf bloss mit anderen teilen habe die gleichen bremsen und warte auf eine gabel mit scheibenbrems aufnahe mit 365 mm höhe ist echt schwer zu bekommen


----------



## kroiterfee (3. August 2011)

wat 11kg? da geht doch sich noch was...


----------



## Diamondaine (3. August 2011)

Sieht sehr schick aus, aber dass es so viel wiegt kann ich kaum glauben. Ich hatte mal nen Specialized MTB mit 100mm Reba Dual Air, komplett Avid Elixier Scheibenbremsen, 3fach Kurbel usw, gescheite CC schlappen usw. und das wog (selbst gewogen) mit Tacho und Trinkflascherhalter, 11,3kg.

Ich seh irgendwie nicht wo bei dir das gleiche Gewicht steckt, am Rahmen kanns ja eigentlich nicht liegen, so viel mehr kann das net sein.

Diamondaine


----------



## der-gute (3. August 2011)

naja, die Rohloff wiegt ja schon was

aber über 10 Kilo finde ich schlecht!


----------



## a.nienie (3. August 2011)

schönes projekt.

der alfine hebel ist leider keine schönheit. ok, auf grip shift hätte ich auch keine lust.

es gibt übrigens von versa (rennrad)hebel für die 8 und 11 fach alfine.


----------



## [ApeX] (3. August 2011)

Das Gewicht war grob mit Hilfe einer Personenwaage geschätzt. Ich hab mir jetzt die Mühe gemacht eine Teileliste zu schreiben incl. der einzelnen Gewichte. Keine Ahnung ob die alle Stimmen oder ob ich ein Teil vergessen habe. Die einzelnen Gewichte habe ich alle von Online Shops oder den Herstellern. Falls ich da irgend einen groben Fehler gemacht habe bitte ich um einen Hinweiß.


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. August 2011)

Steuersatz und Speichen sind je 100 Gramm zuviel!
Klasse Teil!


----------



## der-gute (3. August 2011)

Das es saugeil is bestreite ich auch nicht ;-)

mit 9 Kilo würde ich mich akut verlieben...


----------



## kroiterfee (3. August 2011)

ich behaupte dass da sogar sub 9 drin sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilhelm (19. Juni 2012)

Neue Rennrad- und CX-Carbon-Gabeln mit Postmount-Standard und Schnellspann-Ausfallenden von ENVE, allerdings nur mit konifiziertem Gabelschaft 1.5" ... 1 1/8":

Road 2.0 Disc (Einbauhöhe 367 mm, Vorbiegung 43 mm, 438 g),
Cross-Disc (Einbauhöhe 395 mm, Vorbiegung 47 mm, 460 g).


----------



## Holland (19. Juni 2012)

Alfine schalten mit Rennlenker geht mit den Hebel von Versa:
http://www.on-one-bikes.de/i/q/BLVEVRS11-BLK/versa_vrs_11_brake_levers_pair_for_alfine_11sp___black

Mit der Gabel wird es wohl echt schwierig. Vielleicht rufst Du mal bei einem Rahmenbauer an, was da als straight fork machbar ist.
Vielleicht geht aber doch eine mit 390mm, wie ist denn die Geometrie von dem Rad? 


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## sluette (25. Juni 2012)

der link oben funktioniert nicht, ich gehe davon aus dass du sowas hier suchst:

http://www.sussex.com.tw/versa.html


----------



## redeyejoe (19. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem Versa-Schalthebel? 

Ansonsten sehr hÃ¼bsches Nicolai  â hab auch schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir ein Touren-taugliches aufzubauen.


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juli 2012)

frag mal ibc: ampelhasser


----------



## B.O.B. (19. Oktober 2012)

Wow! Wunderschoenes Nicolai!

Werde mir mal die Versa Hebel bestellen, versuchen sie mit ner Alfine und einer ParaBox zu verheiraten und dann berichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [ApeX] (29. April 2013)

so... nach gut zwei Jahren intensiver Nutzung mach das Rad echt immer noch sehr viel Spass..... 

Allerdings habe ich an der Gabel nun Rissbildung... 

Riss 
Riss 

Mal sehen was Bike-Components.de dazu sagt. Die Bestellung ist auf den Tag genau zwei Jahre her.


----------



## kephren23 (29. April 2013)

ihhh, das ist nicht schön. Zum Glück gesehen und nicht erst wenn es zu spät ist und man im Krankenhaus liegt.


----------



## Holland (29. April 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ihhh, das ist nicht schön. Zum Glück gesehen und nicht erst wenn es zu spät ist und man im Krankenhaus liegt.



Reklamieren, sichten und klären lassen durch den Händler/Hersteller macht auf jeden Fall sinn. Ich glaube aber eher, dass das genau der Übergang vom Carbon zum Alu (Ausfallende) ist und damit ein Spannungsriss im Lack ist. 

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## [ApeX] (29. April 2013)

Hab die Gabel jetzt eingeschickt.....

...aber selbst wenn es ein Spannungsriss im Lack ist... ich hätte beim Fahren dann immer ein ungutes Gefühl. Ich vertraue dem Carbon einfach nicht.


----------



## Helius-FR (29. April 2013)

Sowas könnte mir auch noch gefallen.


----------

